# Old time legends



## Pappy (Nov 15, 2018)

Here’s an unusual one.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 15, 2018)

That is unusual, Pappy. I love the image of the kittens holding on to the branch in your post.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 15, 2018)

I found one-

[h=4]Plant Potatoes On Good Friday[/h] Do a little research and you will find this garden myth everywhere!  As the legend goes, always plant your potato crop on Good Friday, and  the crop will produce. Many say the roots (pun intended) of this  practice come from Ireland. Back in the day, when the potato famine was  in full force, folks looked for help from above for their potato  harvest.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 15, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Legend has it if you bury a St. Joseph statue upside down in your front yard, your house will definitely sell soon. Has anyone tried this. My wife did and the house sold within two weeks.
[/FONT]​


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 15, 2018)

Very interesting. I love the ***** willow legend. I never heard about the potato story. I will try that one and see. Never heard about the St. Joseph one. I'm testing out two that I have heard. Caterpillars that are extra woolly means we will have a hard winter. I saw many this fall. Onions with a double layer of skin means the same. I noticed that also. Time will tell. Today in New Jersey we are suppose to get snow. Maybe those stories aren't just stories. Time will tell.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 15, 2018)

I have heard the statue of St, Joseph story. It's sacrilegious in that it shows lack of respect to St. Joseph. As is hanging the rosary on the clothesline to prevent rain at a family picnic.


----------



## CeeCee (Nov 15, 2018)

Ive heard of the statue but don't believe it and would never do it.  Never heard the one about the rosary though.


----------



## jujube (Nov 15, 2018)

I buried a St. Joseph statue in my sister's yard when she was having trouble selling her house years ago.  It sold within the week.  Following directions, she dug it up, washed it and took it to her new home where it was given a place of honor.  She took that statue with her whenever she moved.

And we're not Catholics.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 15, 2018)

jujube said:


> I buried a St. Joseph statue in my sister's yard when she was having trouble selling her house years ago.  It sold within the week.  Following directions, she dug it up, washed it and took it to her new home where it was given a place of honor.  She took that statue with her whenever she moved.
> 
> And we're not Catholics.


Not Catholic either but we always did it and with good results. We always took ours too!


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 15, 2018)

Well I am Catholic and Italian, so I have heard so many beliefs from both. The St. Joseph statue,The Evil eye,no shoes on the table, leave a house by the same door you went in, and many many more !


----------



## Pappy (Nov 16, 2018)

[h=3]Tale: Sitting too close to the television screen will make you go blind.[/h]Though today this old wives’ tale is entirely erroneous, there actually was once a time when sitting too close to your television set could harm your health. Evidently, General Electric produced color TVs back in the 1960s that emitted up to 100,000 times more radiation than federal health officials considered to be safe—and though the television sets were recalled almost immediately, the superstition remains.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 16, 2018)

My Mother would panic if one of us broke a mirror. It was supposed to bring bad luck. The only thing my Mother didn't believe was that Friday the 13th was bad luck. She didn't believe it because she adored my Dad and his birthday was March 13 1913.


----------



## tortiecat (Nov 16, 2018)

A very dear friend of mine hung her rosary on the line the day of my daughter's wedding and
it did not rain.
Never heard of the statue story but sold both our houses in less than a week!


----------



## jujube (Nov 16, 2018)

At our house it was:

No hats on the bed.  To this day, I won't put a hat on a bed.

No walking in the house with only one shoe on.   I can't say I follow that one. 

Don't give someone the gift of a knife without also giving them some money. Otherwise, they will cut themselves with the knife.  I get around that one by not giving anyone the gift of a knife.

Don't give someone a purse without at least one coin in it.  Bad luck otherwise.  I'll put a penny in a purse I'm giving to charity....silly, I know. 

My great-grandmother always tied a knot in the corner of a bedsheet if she heard a owl calling.  A death in the family otherwise.

Grandma believed that if you dropped a spoon on the floor, a woman was going to visit next.  If it was a fork, then it would be a man.  I can't remember what a knife represented.  Heaven knows who's walking through the door if you drop a can opener or a whisk.  Aliens?

Don't whistle before nine or you'll cry by noon.  I whistle all the time; I'm really in trouble.  My very proper great-aunt was quite upset when I learned to whistle as a young child; she was convinced that whistling women come to no good.  The jury's still out on that.  She got a tattoo when she was 18......I at least waited until I was 60.  

From my late husband's family:  if you say Jesus Mary Joseph 1000 times between noon and three on Good Friday, your worst sin will be forgiven.  

I imagine we'd never run out of superstitions and legends that people have heard from their families.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 16, 2018)

There is the one about a bird hitting a window meaning a death will come.  I was also told of a Polish thing that if you put some folded money into a new babies hand and the baby holds onto it, then they will never be poor.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 16, 2018)

[h=3]Tale: Don’t cross your eyes or else they’ll get stuck that way.[/h]Crossing your eyes requires the same type of muscle flexion that showing off your biceps does. And seeing as your arm doesn’t get stuck in a bicep flex every time you show off your guns, it’s safe to say that your eyes won’t get stuck every time you cross them, either.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 16, 2018)

That's like- "your face will freeze that way"'

I also had the no hats on the bed, no shoes on the table, if a knife was dropped a man was coming to visit, fork was a woman and a spoon was a child.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 16, 2018)

I always heard that if a bird got in the house, a death was forthcoming. Also that opening an umbrella in the house would bring some sort of catastrophe, but I can't remember which catastrophe that was supposed to be.  Those were ones I heard outside of home.  My parents thought all superstition was hooey.  I think the bird one was from my grandmother.


----------



## jujube (Nov 16, 2018)

How about "your ears are so dirty, potatoes will grow in there!"  I'm ashamed to admit I heard that one a few times....

My 4th grade teacher, who was a sadistic old biddy who should have never been allowed to get within 100 yards of an impressionable child, told us that if we bit our fingernails and swallowed the bits, they'd go directly to our appendix and give us appendicitis and we'd die of a burst appendix.  As a serious nail-biter, that gave me a year's worth of terror.  She also told us that picking noses would give us "nose cancer" and our noses would rot away.  I think that gave 9/10 of the class nightmares.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 17, 2018)

If your hand itches, you’re going to meet a stranger.
If you spill the salt , at the table, throw a dash of salt over your shoulder.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2018)

If your nose itches you'e either going to have  fight or kiss a fool.


----------



## jujube (Nov 17, 2018)

If your ears burn, somebody is talking about you.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 19, 2019)




----------

